# post pics of ur parrots



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 20, 2007)

hey all

i have had a indain ring necked now for almost 2months and would like to get some more parrots just wondering if u can show me some pics of ur parrots and how much they cost


cheers matt


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have two ecletus parrots, the male is green and the female is red. they range in price from $650 to $1000 each depending on tameness, age and breeding.
They are my babies


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 20, 2007)

wow they are stunning the ppl i got my irn from had 2 the same colours


----------



## dunno103 (Dec 20, 2007)

very pretty birds T4, but don't they make a lil bit of noise?

cheers

enjoy


----------



## kakariki (Dec 20, 2007)

Try cockatiels. They are easy to breed and handraise. They also make excellent pets. Do you have aviaries? If you do then get parrots that will get along ie Princess, cockatiel, Regents, Bourkes and kings will all live happily together in a large aviary. Rosella need separate aviary as do Mulgas, IRN, Red rumps and lovebirds. Prices vary state to state. Check your newspaper. Sorry I dont have any pics. Will get some 2morro.


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 20, 2007)

They are only noisy when they are upset. Better than watchdogs, let you know whats happening about the place. 
And when they are cranky they let you know, but they dont screech like some birds, which can go straight through you.


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 20, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> They are only noisy when they are upset. Better than watchdogs, let you know whats happening about the place.
> And when they are cranky they let you know, but they dont screech like some birds, which can go straight through you.



Eckies? Quiet? Only loud when upset? I beg to differ, mine doesn't shut up. Come to think of it his morning routine is wake everyone in the house up when he gets up... I highly doubt he's constantly upset and or angry... maybe I don't know what i'm talking about? i've only had a lot of dealings with eckies and they are wreched birds, very loud. Maybe you got lucky...

Also your male doesn't look as shiney or colouful (his colours aren't as intense as they probably should be) is he still young? Every eckie i've dealt with have much more intense colours. Heres a pic of the only one i have at the momnet (sadly). But noe the less.. it's a pic


----------



## kakariki (Dec 20, 2007)

No ozzie parrot is quiet .:shock: We are woken every morning by a LOUD chorus from Georgia, a sulphur crested, Elmo, a killer corella :evil: [ he doesnt like pigeons.. bites their legs off! ] and Corky, a galah. They are inside at night and out in the day. Add the 15 or so aviaries outside and you have noise. And they are just saying good morning!!!  Quiet parrots!!!:lol::lol: No such thing Im afraid!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 21, 2007)

nice ecky snow.

i was talking to dad last night about getting a sulfar cocky. are they good pets?


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 21, 2007)

DA_GRIZ said:


> nice ecky snow.
> 
> i was talking to dad last night about getting a sulfar cocky. are they good pets?



Yes and No... Depending on when you get it, if you hvae intentions of hand rearing... you could have sleepless nights, one of mine started to regress and wouldn't eat at all... took a lot of time to feed him 50mls at a time they aren't as prone to it as other speices of brids such as eckies and alexandrines but it can happen an be a hard time on both the bird and you if you don't know what your doing... If you get one thats allready full sizze (they reach full size very young) then you take the risk of not knowing the exact age. And they'd be more aggressive, if you can get a hand reared hand tame baby thats weaned it's likly it'll be a great pet.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 21, 2007)

oh ok thanx snow


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 21, 2007)

what snow said, but also make sure it comes with a vet certificate and has been tested for beak and feather.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 21, 2007)

kakariki said:


> : Quiet parrots!!!:lol::lol: No such thing Im afraid!!!!:lol::lol:



What about Bourke's? Even when they're upset (like they're in pain, or you've just caught one), it's still only a a quiet scream. Most of the time the only sound theyt make are those pleasant little twitterings. I've had Diamond Doves and King Quail louder than Bourke's.



Hix


----------



## kakariki (Dec 21, 2007)

I did not include Bourkes, Scarlets, Turquoisines,Elegants or Bluewings.True they are quiet & wonderful birds, highly underrated IMO. I was refferring to the larger, more commonly kept "pets".


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a Bourke parrot and he is quiter than my budgies...


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 21, 2007)

There are some nice hand raised parrots for sale on this site..


----------



## bump73 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's a pic of my scaley breasted lorikeet Kermit..

Looking a bit worse for wear as he got attacked when he was out one day and lost all his feathers on his head and the use of one eye...

Ben


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 21, 2007)

aww cute, gives him character


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo of the male was taken when he was less than a year old. Im not that partial to that photo myself, the lighting may have been wrong in a dimmly lit room. He is actually a beautiful colour and very healthy, both my birds are. Yes they can be noisy, but i guess its like a barking dog, some are noisy yappers and some are not.
I find ours happy, maybe due to the fact they have a flight avairy about a quarter the size of most peoples back yard to live in.. Why sqaurk when your happy?


----------



## Rocket (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't say from Personal experience but a close friend breeds NZ Kakariki parrots which seem to be easily looked after. They aren't a large species either, very colourful and are relatively cheap if I remember correctly.


----------



## Geklor (Dec 22, 2007)

nice i love parrots.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a male king parrot,a male kakariki, female king...& Georgia


----------



## kakariki (Dec 22, 2007)

..Pair of superbs, Sylvestor the cockatiel & pair of Princess...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 22, 2007)

love the cockatoo and the princess parrots

i have decided to get a green cheek conure or anouther indian ring neck for my next bird


----------



## kakariki (Dec 22, 2007)

Green cheeks are really nice. We dont have them yet. Good luck and dont forget the pics...


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 22, 2007)

or......... get a bird keepers licence and buy a baby major mitchell.
Theyre beautiful birds and not as noisy as sulphurs in my experience.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 22, 2007)

Im sorry but i dont no how 2 post photos on this so if any 1 could help me that would be lovely


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 22, 2007)

go to go advanced and go down and it should say merge picture or something


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 22, 2007)

*dusky lorikeet*

here,s one of my dusky male lorikeets, for those that aren,t sure they come from the highlands of new guinea...cheers solar17


----------



## bcurko (Dec 22, 2007)

Im probably going to get a budgie next year or whenver my private seller has some new babies . I would get a cockatiel but my dad doesnt like big turds . I used to have a blue budgie which u would swear was human. In the morning he would screech unless we let him out then he would fly on my shoulder then waddle down my arm and have a nibble of the toast. I also some how loved him so much and cared for him more then i would any other animal that whenver i clapped he would find me and land perfectly on my shoulder i miss my budgie his name was harry. My sister ended up leaving the door open one day in the morning and well you know the rest.. Was a shame i was in year 3 in 02 when it happened. Since then i havent touched a bird that is anywhere as good looking as him let alone the human like personality.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 23, 2007)

And more...` a rosa bourke, male regent & long bill corella...


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Helikaon (Dec 23, 2007)

heres one of my parrots, have a galah as well. my lutino indian ring neck was stolen and i was told my scaley dissapeard as well.


----------



## larks (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of my Alexandrine Parrot, Sirus.He is a noisy little bugger lol... but all in all he's a great little character and very cheeky.

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 24, 2007)

I did that but then it said please enter ur url of ur picture


----------



## Moonfox (Dec 24, 2007)

This is Alex, my female Lovebird. She is a terrorist. She's recently begun nesting, so - if it was even possible - she's gotten even worse than before. I have never kept nor met a bird more pyscho in my life :lol:. She was last seen clamped onto my leg. 

She's going into breeding once I find an adult male peach-face to be her boyfriend. Thankfully, not all Lovebirds are like my "Evil One".


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 24, 2007)

One of my cockatiels


----------



## Hickson (Dec 26, 2007)

Moonfox said:


> Thankfully, not all Lovebirds are like my "Evil One".



Not all, but most!



Hix


----------



## Jozz (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Charlie and my brother Mick. He is an absolutley beautiful bird, but drives me nuts with the noise!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 26, 2007)

Why dont you just ask him to be quiet? He looks like a reasonable fella!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice Ink and Solar, love the dusky i wanted to buy some last year... don't know why i didn't. And who can go past those blue and golds  The mother insists on an african grey or blue fronted amazon but.. i dunno if i were going to spend that much on a bird it's be a macaw  I'll just wait and see if she buys me one


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 27, 2007)

kakariki said:


> No ozzie parrot is quiet .:shock: We are woken every morning by a LOUD chorus from Georgia, a sulphur crested, Elmo, a killer corella :evil:



Except Glossy Black Cockatoo's  They are quiet as


----------

